# water color and lure color?



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

Can any one give me a guide line on what water color lures work best with different colors of water ( stained water ect)

Kind of hard to explain :? 


fishnfever


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

I usually use darker baits for clear water and lighter baits for stained or muddy water. I will throw a black worm or bait for gin clear and white for really muddy. I adjust for the in-between water clarities. Seems to work ok for me.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks BRYCE. Just what I was looking for  I have always enjoyed fishing but this year I seam to be really getting in to it :twisted: 




fishnfever


----------



## SMDave (Apr 19, 2007)

For clear water, natural colors work best. Use colors and sizes according to forage that time of year. For instance, in fall, the shad are pretty large. A 3/8 oz. white spinnerbait works great. For worms, green pumpkin and watermelon (watermelonseed) work awesome. Motoroil is also good. I also like to use chartreuse and junebug in clear water (although they are considered muddy water baits).

In muddy water, darker lures or bright lures work well. Try junebug, or chartreuse. A dull color like bonewhite also works tremendously. Black, and black/blue flake are also top of the list. For hardbaits, fire tiger and bone white are great producers. Soft plastics, junebug, black, black/blue flake, and chartreuse work great. For spinnerbaits, chartreuse, chart/white (for slighty stained or clear water), or where you can find them, firetiger spinnerbaits work best. Use large, round blades to make a lot of water displacement so it makes it easier to find in muddy water. Also, copper blades and painted blades work much better than silver or chrome blades. Hammered blades can also let out more light. 

Experiment with different colors, to find what color works best for you.


----------



## SMDave (Apr 19, 2007)

OOOO forgot bubblegum, works well in both clear and muddy water.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 19, 2007)

Great info guys!! I am heading out for dinner but I can't wait to get back to further read.

Keep it coming!!



fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2007)

SM Dave - I think you included just about every color. How about just using this?


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2007)

esquired said:


> SM Dave - I think you included just about every color. How about just using this?





Wow! Now thats Funny looking!


----------



## Mattman (Apr 20, 2007)

As a rule of thumb SMDave is spot on.

But don't get yourself locked into that. I've seen plenty of occasions where the opposite of what should work make all the catches.

If I'm loading up a small box for a wade or canoe trip I mostly bring baits that fall right down those lines, plus a couple that fall completely opposite of that.

Experiment for yourself.[/u]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2016)

An oldie but goodie!


----------

